# Cleaning a demijohn



## garymc (Sep 20, 2012)

I just bought a used 54 liter (14 gallons) demijohn. I'm having trouble getting brushes to get in contact with the insides. Does anybody have suggestions how to clean it or rig a brush? The picture is of a 25 liter demijohn, I think, but the shape is similar.


----------



## garymc (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, looking at the picture, mine balloons out much wider at the bottom. I don't have it handy to take a pic, but if you have experience with them, you know what it looks like anyhow.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 20, 2012)

I would soak it real good and hope that gets it. After that use it just for aging and rinse it real good right after every racking. In most cases thats all it'll need and you won't need to brush. 99% of the time I neve use a brush in my carboys. All fermentations are done in a pail. I hope this helps you out a bit. I soak in oxy clean over nite if it's a real problem or use PBW.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 20, 2012)

Not sure if this would help or not. I use the carboy cleaner on everything, but I do not have 15 gallon dem-jons. It is just under 16'' wide - It has been defintley a time saver !! Call Doug at brew and wine supply 
http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=carboy washer&product_id=217


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Sep 21, 2012)

Like Runningwolf said, oxy is your friend for effortless cleaning...other than the lifting part. Just be really careful as it makes everything really slick, especially handling glass so have a plan for that.


----------



## joea132 (Sep 21, 2012)

You don't have to brush the insides unless you see crud in there. I use a carboy cleaner and then I put a bit of sanitizer solution in each demijohn and carboy and secure it with a solid bung until the next time I have to use them. This way you know they are already sanitized every time you need them and they don't get dusty and dirty when not in use. The $3 for solid bung are some of the best investments I've made.


----------



## garymc (Sep 21, 2012)

I clean and store my carboys with either a stopper and tape or an airlock, or a piece of tape wide enough to cover the opening, but I purchased this one used and it had no stopper and the insides have a film that doesn't wash off without brushing. Where I can get a brush to make contact, it appears to be coming clean.


----------

